# TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage



## robo88 (9. Mai 2016)

*TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Triton Raijintek Wakü all in one System gekauft. Als mein packen freudig ankam und ich es öffnete und auspackte stellte ich fest das in dem AgB mit Pume der auf der CPU sitzt eine fädrige Milchige Substanz befand. Nun wolle ich gern wissen ob dies normal ist. 

Beste grüße und danke schonmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage*

Normal ist das sicherlich nicht - da sind Verunreinigungen oder Ausfällungen im Kühlmittel - bleibt das zeug wenn du die Kühlung schüttelst?

wieso hast dich eigentlich für die Triton entschieden und nicht für die unwesentlich teurere Enermax?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage*

Hab jetzt schon von ein paar gehört, bei denen das auftritt. Ist ein klarer Fall für die RMA bzw. des Widerrufsrechts.


----------



## robo88 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage*

Hey Danke Leute für die fixen antworten. Hab auch beim Verkäufer nachgefragt da kam heute auch eine Antwort.  Es sei wohl ein korrosionsschutz der sich noch auflösen wird. Hab mich durch test Berichte zu der entscheiden. Zum teil auch hier aus dem forum.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mr2insane (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage*

Ich drück dir die Daumen das sie bei dir nicht auslaufen wird


----------



## Airrunner (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage*



robo88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Triton Raijintek Wakü all in one System gekauft. Als mein packen freudig ankam und ich es öffnete und auspackte stellte ich fest das in dem AgB mit Pume der auf der CPU sitzt eine fädrige Milchige Substanz befand. Nun wolle ich gern wissen ob dies normal ist.
> 
> Beste grüße und danke schonmal
> ...



Hast du das Problem immer noch, oder hat sich das schon verflüchtigt?




mr2insane schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen das sie bei dir nicht auslaufen wird



Hab auch gelesen das einige das Problem in Form von Haarrissen im Reservoir haben. Meine Triton läuft nun schon seit nem knappen halben Jahr und bin noch immer Zufrieden, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass das auch so bleibt.


----------



## robo88 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: TRITON, RAIJINTEK’s AIO Wakü Frage*

Moinsen zusammen, 
Alle Einschlüsse die drin waren sind weg. War wohl ein korrosionsschutz. Bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives zu der Triton berichten. Für mein ersten Kontakt mit wasserkühlungssystemen bin ich wirklich zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Projekt *Dexter* ist aber noch weiter im Aufbau. 

Beste grüße an alle.


----------

